# The Question-Question Thread



## simX (Jul 24, 2002)

This thread is supposed to mimick the Question-Answer thread that died a while ago.

Basically, I'm going to start out with a question, and every subsequent poster has to respond to the previous question with another question.

For example, if I post the question "Who is the most insane person on MacOSX.com?", a logical response would be "'Insane' in what sense?", to which a logical response to THAT would be, "What sense do you think I mean?".

A person who can stump everybody else on a logical response can gloat at everybody else, and then can start it up again by asking another unrelated question.

 OK?  Here's the starting question:

*What is the meaning of life?*


----------



## macidiot (Jul 24, 2002)

42.

oh wait, sorry, suppose to post another question... 

what meaning are you looking for?


----------



## Paragon (Jul 24, 2002)

okay I'm not sure if this is correct, but here goes.

Q: what do you mean by meaning of life?


----------



## macidiot (Jul 24, 2002)

42.

darn it, did it again....

what is life?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 24, 2002)

would you be so kind as to define what you consider a reasonable answer to that question?


----------



## macidiot (Jul 24, 2002)

what question?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 24, 2002)

Are you trying to change the subject?


----------



## macidiot (Jul 24, 2002)

what's the subject?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 24, 2002)

do you mean "_where_ is the subject"?


----------



## macidiot (Jul 24, 2002)

are we talking about the same thing?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 24, 2002)

I don't know, what are _you_ talking about?


----------



## macidiot (Jul 24, 2002)

weren't you talking about me changing the subject?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 24, 2002)

Was I?


----------



## macidiot (Jul 24, 2002)

Are you getting ready to get off work in 2 min. like me?


(gtg)


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 24, 2002)

Are you trying to change the subject again? 

(see you later)


----------



## voice- (Jul 24, 2002)

What happened to the original question here?


----------



## macidiot (Jul 24, 2002)

didn't the subject get changed?


----------



## voice- (Jul 24, 2002)

can we change it back?


----------



## macidiot (Jul 24, 2002)

is that possible?


----------



## JetwingX (Jul 25, 2002)

well what would happen if i changed the subject to something else, like why my mouse is so jealous of my keyboard?


----------



## macidiot (Jul 25, 2002)

are you using your keyboard to move the mouse, and then it turns on?



and btw: I am reading hhg for the 3rd time now...


----------



## Paragon (Jul 25, 2002)

why would he be doing that?


----------



## twyg (Jul 25, 2002)

Why would he be doing what?


----------



## Paragon (Jul 25, 2002)

What do you mean?


----------



## voice- (Jul 25, 2002)

You don't get it?


----------



## Paragon (Jul 25, 2002)

what is there to get?


----------



## Snowball (Jul 25, 2002)

Why has this thread started off with a great idea and gone SO downhill?


----------



## macidiot (Jul 25, 2002)

is there something wrong with that?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 25, 2002)

what do you consider to be "wrong"??


----------



## voice- (Jul 25, 2002)

aren't we just making it worse now?


----------



## fbp_ (Jul 25, 2002)

who's your daddy?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 25, 2002)

would you be so kind as to define "daddy" in the context which you used it in?


----------



## voice- (Jul 25, 2002)

are you implying something?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 25, 2002)

Who am I?


----------



## Trip (Jul 25, 2002)

You killed my Question-Answer thread, didn't you?


----------



## voice- (Jul 25, 2002)

Would that be a bad thing?


----------



## simX (Jul 25, 2002)

Do YOU think that's a bad thing?


----------



## tk4two1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Do you mean Bad as in bad good or bad as in bad bad?


----------



## Paragon (Jul 25, 2002)

How many in here thinks this is FUN?


----------



## tk4two1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Do we have to think that it is either bad or fun?


----------



## simX (Jul 25, 2002)

Didn't you imply that we had to by your previous question?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 25, 2002)

do you know _how_ to think whether this is fun?


----------



## simX (Jul 25, 2002)

Couldn't you compare it to something you KNOW is fun (like playing DDR for 2 hours straight)?


----------



## tk4two1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Didn't you know I have no sense of time?


----------



## simX (Jul 25, 2002)

What does that have to do with fun?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 25, 2002)

does it have anything to do with fun?


----------



## tk4two1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Doesn't the old saying say "Time flies when your having fun?"


----------



## Snowball (Jul 25, 2002)

Is it right to have fun in the sun while eating a bun on the beach?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 25, 2002)

is it a hotdog bun or a hamburger bun?


----------



## tk4two1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Aren't they the same besides the shape?


----------



## voice- (Jul 25, 2002)

Aren't they both filled with meat?


----------



## tk4two1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Is the meat grilled, fried, broiled, smoked or raw?


----------



## macidiot (Jul 25, 2002)

which would you prefer?


----------



## tk4two1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Do you think we should just have some popcorn chicken instead?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 25, 2002)

what about Pizza? doesn't everybody like Pizza?


----------



## tk4two1 (Jul 25, 2002)

How about a large with potatoes and sauerkruat?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 25, 2002)

would that really satisfy my immense hunger?


----------



## Paragon (Jul 25, 2002)

How hungry are you?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 25, 2002)

How hungry _can_ I be?


----------



## tk4two1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Is it really how hungry you are that matters or rather how hungry you feel?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 25, 2002)

wouldn't that depend on my ability _to_ feel?


----------



## tk4two1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Do you have any feeling?


----------



## Paragon (Jul 25, 2002)

Are you implying that he doesn't have any feelings?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 25, 2002)

do you think that should hurt my (absence of) feelings?


----------



## tk4two1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Should I care about your feelings?


----------



## macidiot (Jul 25, 2002)

why should you?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 25, 2002)

Why shouldn't he?


----------



## simX (Jul 25, 2002)

If xaqintosh has no feelings, then doesn't it follow that you can't hurt them?


----------



## voice- (Jul 25, 2002)

does that justify hurting them?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 25, 2002)

since we don't know if xaqintosh _has_ feelings or not, shouldn't we first determine whether he is capable of feeling?


----------



## tk4two1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Do you think it's really worth it?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 25, 2002)

If it is worth it, how much is it worth?


----------



## voice- (Jul 25, 2002)

in what currency?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 25, 2002)

would it be fair to measure in Euros?


----------



## voice- (Jul 25, 2002)

How much is a Euro worth these days?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 25, 2002)

does the euro's worth reflect is use?


----------



## tk4two1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Isn't the Eruo just a communistic plot to deploy a New World Order?


----------



## voice- (Jul 26, 2002)

you think so?


----------



## Paragon (Jul 26, 2002)

Why...do you disagree?


----------



## tk4two1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Do you think anybody _does_ disagree?


----------



## Paragon (Jul 26, 2002)

I don't know, do you?

(this feel's like the game you played when you were a kid)


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 26, 2002)

Does anybody really _know_ anything?


----------



## tk4two1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Is it really what you know that matters or who you know?


----------



## Paragon (Jul 26, 2002)

who do _you_ know?


----------



## tk4two1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Do I know You?


----------



## voice- (Jul 26, 2002)

does it matter? aren't we all friends?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 26, 2002)

And what if we aren't?


----------



## JetwingX (Jul 26, 2002)

well if we wern't then why are we talking to eachother?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 26, 2002)

do we have to be friends to talk to each other?


----------



## ksv (Jul 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *do we have to be friends to talk to each other? *



Why ask completely meaningless and absurd questions like that?


----------



## JetwingX (Jul 26, 2002)

why ask questions with a point?


----------



## simX (Jul 26, 2002)

Why, should you ask pencils with points instead of questions with points?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 26, 2002)

what do pencils have to do with anything?


----------



## voice- (Jul 26, 2002)

since this thread is about everythign and nothing, why not just let the pencils be a part of it?


----------



## JetwingX (Jul 27, 2002)

well then we should let Pepsi be part of it, right?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 27, 2002)

wouldn't we then be supporting that guy that worked for Pepsi instead of apple and sold sugar water to kids rather than changing the world?


----------



## voice- (Jul 27, 2002)

Do you laugh at this picture?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 27, 2002)

is that guy drinking coke?


----------



## voice- (Jul 27, 2002)

Will he get in trouble?


----------



## tk4two1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Why is he drinking coke? Doesent he know that Pepsi is clearly the better choice?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 29, 2002)

is pepsi _really_ the better choice?


----------



## voice- (Jul 29, 2002)

Are you telling me Coke is better?


----------



## tk4two1 (Jul 30, 2002)

Coke? Are you serious?


----------



## JetwingX (Jul 30, 2002)

I would chose pepsi over any other cola, wouldn't you?


----------



## Zaphod_B (Jul 30, 2002)

Do you consider Pepsi being cola?  (yuck)


----------



## voice- (Jul 30, 2002)

Won't we get really fat with all that sugar?


----------



## Trip (Jul 30, 2002)

Has there ever been a murder where in the victim was given too much of something?


----------



## tk4two1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Didn't you see Seven?


----------



## Trip (Jul 31, 2002)

Seven of what?


----------



## tk4two1 (Jul 31, 2002)

You've never seen the _movie_ Seven?


----------



## Trip (Aug 1, 2002)

Can I answer that _after_ I get a 1000 post party?


----------



## Paragon (Aug 1, 2002)

didn't you already have that?


----------



## Trip (Aug 1, 2002)

No, maybe you guys forgot about me?


----------



## JetwingX (Aug 1, 2002)

when did it happen?


----------



## Trip (Aug 1, 2002)

Wasn't it like 2 days ago?


----------



## tk4two1 (Aug 1, 2002)

Should we stop asking questions and get to an answer?


----------



## Ricky (Aug 1, 2002)

This is the question-question thread, right?


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 1, 2002)

even if it isn't, which answer would we post?


----------



## Ricky (Aug 1, 2002)

Wouldn't we post an answer in question form that answers the preceeding question?


----------



## boi (Aug 2, 2002)

but is there a legimate question to answer?


----------



## tk4two1 (Aug 2, 2002)

A legitimate question? Are you nuts?


----------



## scope (Aug 2, 2002)

Wouldn't some people call these kinds of threads a wast of disk space on MacOSX.com's servers?


----------



## Ricky (Aug 2, 2002)

Which people are you talking about in this instance?


----------



## Paragon (Aug 2, 2002)

does it really matter?


----------



## Ricky (Aug 2, 2002)

Why wouldn't it matter?


----------



## tk4two1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Have we resorted to finger pointing?


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 2, 2002)

have we pointed fingers, or do you just _think_ we have?


----------



## Ricky (Aug 2, 2002)

Isn't that you pointing a finger in your avatar, tk4two1?


----------



## JetwingX (Aug 2, 2002)

lol i think that ricky is correct, right?


----------



## Ricky (Aug 2, 2002)

Wouldn't this be a good lesson in irony?


----------



## Paragon (Aug 5, 2002)

why do you say that?


----------



## JetwingX (Aug 5, 2002)

because he is pointing his finger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and he is accusing us of pointing fingers. why else?


----------



## Zaphod_B (Aug 5, 2002)

Why is pointing fingers considered to be not appropiate in western society?

(c'mon guys, keep up the level  )


----------



## tk4two1 (Aug 5, 2002)

Am I really pointing my finger or is that just what you've been brainwashed to think?


----------



## boi (Aug 5, 2002)

what makes you think you can brainwash ME?


----------



## Paragon (Aug 5, 2002)

does it really matter if you _were_ brainwashed?


----------



## scope (Aug 5, 2002)

no? 


I think anything is a question if you put a question mark on the end...am I right, or am I right?


----------



## Ricky (Aug 5, 2002)

Are you saying that you are incapable of being wrong?


----------



## boi (Aug 5, 2002)

i think any sentence could be a question if you add 'no' to the end, no?


----------



## ksv (Aug 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by boi _
> *i think any sentence could be a question if you add 'no' to the end, no? *



I don't think that is quite right, no?


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 5, 2002)

doesn't the double negative in your sentence make the whole point lose all of its value?


----------



## Ricky (Aug 5, 2002)

Wasn't that the point he was trying to make in the first place?


----------



## tk4two1 (Aug 6, 2002)

What the hell is the point at this point?


----------



## Ricky (Aug 6, 2002)

Are you trying to infer there is no point?  

(News to me..  )


----------



## tk4two1 (Aug 6, 2002)

The whole point at this point is that there is no point, right?


----------



## ksv (Aug 6, 2002)

No point, no?


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 6, 2002)

why are we so obsessed with points all of the sudden?


----------



## tk4two1 (Aug 6, 2002)

can't points be harmfull to the eyes?


----------



## Ricky (Aug 7, 2002)

Yes.  







OMG I BROKE THE THREAD!


----------



## macavenger (Aug 7, 2002)

Now why did you have to go and do that?


----------



## Ricky (Aug 7, 2002)

I just wanted to do that.    Why else?

EDIT:  Should I be shot for breaking this thread?  That sure sprung up fast..


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 7, 2002)

if you were shot, would the thread come back to life?


----------



## Ricky (Aug 7, 2002)

Would it matter if the thread was revived, if it didn't have a point in the first place?


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 7, 2002)

why do you keep talking about points?


----------



## Ricky (Aug 7, 2002)

Am I wrong, or did I ask you first?


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 7, 2002)

doesn't everbody think that Ricky should be banned from this thread for his blasphemy?


----------



## Ricky (Aug 7, 2002)

Are you trying to change the subject?


----------



## ksv (Aug 7, 2002)

why has this thread become a completely absurd discussion between two people?


----------



## Ricky (Aug 7, 2002)

Should I leave this thread?


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 7, 2002)

_Now_ who's changing the subject?


----------



## JetwingX (Aug 8, 2002)

am i changing to subject?


----------



## ksv (Aug 8, 2002)

What's wrong about changing the subject?


----------



## tk4two1 (Aug 8, 2002)

Are we still talking about points? Subjects? Shooting Ricky?


----------



## Ricky (Aug 8, 2002)

Hey, weren't you the guy that wanted me shot?


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 8, 2002)

why haven't we shot you yet?


----------



## Ricky (Aug 8, 2002)

Is it because you don't know where I live?  

Or because you just love me too much?


----------



## JetwingX (Aug 10, 2002)

:::changes the subject::: how was the weather today?


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 10, 2002)

are you so confined in your little computer space that you don't know how the weather was?

(I suggest you get WeatherPop )


----------



## Paragon (Aug 10, 2002)

are you implying that Jet doesn't have a life?


----------



## Ricky (Aug 11, 2002)

Are you saying that he's implying that Jet doesn't have a life?


----------



## Trip (Aug 11, 2002)

How many times do I have to tell you?!


----------



## JetwingX (Aug 11, 2002)

I HAVE A LIFE?!where?


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 11, 2002)

are you affirming my accusations?


----------



## Ricky (Aug 11, 2002)

Did you know that there's a game just like this on "Whose Line Is It Anyway?"


----------



## tk4two1 (Aug 13, 2002)

Isn't the host that fat guy with glasses from the Drew Carey show?


----------



## Ricky (Aug 13, 2002)

Do you mean Drew Carey?


----------



## tk4two1 (Aug 15, 2002)

Are you trying to say I don't know who Drew Carey is?


----------



## JetwingX (Aug 16, 2002)

i think he is! think we should go back to the "should we shoot ricky" post?


----------



## Trip (Aug 16, 2002)

Why go back in time when the past beholds our mistakes?


----------



## tk4two1 (Aug 16, 2002)

Wouldn't you want to change a mistake in your past?


----------



## Trip (Aug 16, 2002)

Who doesn't? But aren't you only condemned (sp?) to repeat the past?


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 16, 2002)

then wouldn't you just keep fixing your mistakes until the entire universe ceases to exist on account of the repetitivity?


----------



## paracord (Aug 17, 2002)

how does my sack taste?


----------



## Ricky (Aug 18, 2002)

Paracord, are you talking about what I think you're talking about?


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 18, 2002)

if he is, should we shoot him?


----------



## Ricky (Aug 18, 2002)

Should we start a thread called "Should we shoot Paracord for trying to make the Question-Question thread obscene/vulgar?"

...
...
...
...
...
...

Or should we just give him an inappropriate hand gesture?


----------



## paracord (Aug 18, 2002)

Should we try to  shoot me and see what happens?


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 18, 2002)

what _will_ happen?


----------



## paracord (Aug 20, 2002)

would you like to see what will happen?


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## Ricky (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by paracord _
> *Should we try to  shoot me and see what happens? *


You would die, wouldn't you?


----------



## paracord (Aug 20, 2002)

How could *I* die?


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 20, 2002)

well, how about if we shot you?


----------



## paracord (Aug 21, 2002)

How about no?


----------



## Ricky (Aug 21, 2002)

Who here likes Macs?


----------



## paracord (Aug 22, 2002)

Would it be a good idea to say i do?


----------



## scott (Aug 24, 2002)

Who ever said what they would shoot paracord with?


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 24, 2002)

ho about a sock-launching crossbow?


----------



## Ricky (Aug 24, 2002)

Could we stop talking about shooting people, please?


----------



## fryke (Aug 24, 2002)

If this thread _never_ comes to an end, could I propose everyone who's here from the start reviews his/her posts and starts changing the older ones, to kind of give the thread a (new) point?


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 24, 2002)

but then, wouldn't every post that was changed require every post after that to be changed? wouldn't that get confusing and hard?


----------



## scott (Aug 24, 2002)

who put the bop in the bop-she-bop?


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 24, 2002)

does it matter _who_ put it there as long as  we know that it *is* there?


----------



## fryke (Aug 24, 2002)

Is it there or is that just how we feel about it?


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 24, 2002)

are you messing with my mind?


----------



## JetwingX (Aug 25, 2002)

arn't we all?


----------



## scott (Aug 25, 2002)

How could you all be messing with my mind if my mind is already messed?


----------



## JetwingX (Aug 25, 2002)

well i would say that it takes skill wouldn't you?


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 25, 2002)

what kind of skill?


----------



## fryke (Aug 25, 2002)

well, _any_ kind of skill is suited to mess with someone's mind, isn't it? but if it's already messed up, wouldn't it be better to skillfully _clean_ it up?


----------



## tk4two1 (Aug 30, 2002)

Wouldn't our time be better spent by NOT cleaning?


----------



## uoba (Sep 6, 2002)

How much change would be left out of time being better spent not cleaning?


----------



## Inline_guy (Sep 6, 2002)

Why are we always searching for a better way to spend our time?


----------



## xaqintosh (Sep 6, 2002)

Why shouldn't we be?


----------



## uoba (Sep 6, 2002)

To be or not to be that is the question?


----------



## xaqintosh (Sep 6, 2002)

what does that have to do with it?


----------



## Ricky (Sep 6, 2002)

What does anything have to do with anything else?


----------



## JetwingX (Sep 7, 2002)

why is ricky stil here?  (didn't we shoot him ?    )


----------



## xaqintosh (Sep 8, 2002)

was he resurrected?


----------



## holmBrew (Sep 8, 2002)

Why was he ressurected?


----------



## xaqintosh (Sep 8, 2002)

do you think that maybe we forgot to shoot him in the first place?


----------



## JetwingX (Sep 8, 2002)

how could we do that?


----------



## Trip (Sep 8, 2002)

Did they changed something in the matrix?


----------



## Ricky (Sep 8, 2002)

Would someone please tell me why they want me dead?


----------



## xaqintosh (Sep 8, 2002)

aren't you the one who broke the thread a while back?


----------



## Ricky (Sep 8, 2002)

No?    It's still going strong, isn't it?


----------



## xaqintosh (Sep 8, 2002)

does that mean we can't shoot you?


----------



## Ricky (Sep 8, 2002)

I didn't say that, now, did I?


----------



## OmegaMan (Sep 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ricky _
> *I didn't say that, now, did I?   *



What?


----------



## Trip (Sep 8, 2002)

Who said that?!


----------



## xaqintosh (Sep 8, 2002)

was it _YOU_?


----------



## Ricky (Sep 8, 2002)

Wasn't it tk4two1 who started the should we shoot me thread?


----------



## Trip (Sep 9, 2002)

Should we eat some pie while we discuss this?


----------



## tk4two1 (Sep 9, 2002)

How about custard pie? Ever had that?


----------



## Ricky (Sep 9, 2002)

No, is it good?


----------



## Ricky (Sep 29, 2002)

... ... ... Why isn't anyone replying?


----------



## xaqintosh (Sep 29, 2002)

why should anyone reply?


----------



## Ricky (Sep 29, 2002)

Any reason why anyone shouldn't?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Oct 2, 2002)

What is this?  How come I never saw this before?


----------



## boi (Oct 2, 2002)

are you blind?


----------



## xaqintosh (Oct 3, 2002)

do you think he has any peripheral vision?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Oct 3, 2002)

How do you spell peripheral?


----------



## boi (Oct 3, 2002)

can't you see it spelled right there?


----------



## JetwingX (Oct 3, 2002)

who can't spell now?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Oct 4, 2002)

You talking to me?


----------



## JetwingX (Oct 5, 2002)

am i? >;-)


----------



## Trip (Oct 5, 2002)

Excuse me little child but: are you lost?


----------



## JetwingX (Oct 5, 2002)

where are we?


----------



## JetwingX (Jun 13, 2004)

anyone remember this?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 13, 2004)

Should I?


----------



## ksv (Jun 13, 2004)

just me, or did most people in this thread leave the site?


----------



## JetwingX (Jun 13, 2004)

i think they did! but the real question is will this become popular again?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 13, 2004)

Shall we try it?


----------



## markceltic (Jun 13, 2004)

Do you like being popular?


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 13, 2004)

is that a rhetorical question?


----------



## JetwingX (Jun 14, 2004)

how could that be rhetorical?


and isn't it a matter of the thread becoming popular and not me?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 14, 2004)

How could what be rhetorical?


----------



## Cat (Jun 14, 2004)

Is this thread confusing or what?


----------



## diablojota (Jun 14, 2004)

What's going on here?  What's the point of all this?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 14, 2004)

Yea, could someone help us out here?


----------



## Cat (Jun 14, 2004)

Wouldn't it be difficult to give answers while posing questions?


----------



## diablojota (Jun 14, 2004)

Without questions are there any answers?


----------



## pds (Jun 14, 2004)

Or is it there are questions because there are answers?


----------



## diablojota (Jun 14, 2004)

Can anyone help us solve this riddle?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 14, 2004)

Excuse me, can I go to toilet first?


----------



## diablojota (Jun 14, 2004)

I dunno, can you?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 14, 2004)

Hmmm, supposed I can, what if it's already too late?


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 14, 2004)

Should I get the mop??


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 14, 2004)

Do you think a mop will be enough?


----------



## Browni (Jun 14, 2004)

is it worth getting a mop or should you get something else?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 14, 2004)

Like what?


----------



## Browni (Jun 14, 2004)

what like?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 14, 2004)

What I like?


----------



## macavenger (Jun 14, 2004)

Why am I posting this?


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 14, 2004)

Like I'M supposed to know the answer to that question???


----------



## macavenger (Jun 14, 2004)

Don't you know everything?


----------



## markceltic (Jun 14, 2004)

Does nixgeek have a big enough head to know everything?


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 14, 2004)

How big would your head need to be, in inches (feet?), to know "everything"?


----------



## JetwingX (Jun 15, 2004)

is it posable to know EVERYTHING?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 15, 2004)

Are you sure you typed 'posable' right?


----------



## diablojota (Jun 15, 2004)

What is the meaning of "posable"?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 15, 2004)

Isn't posable the shortcut for someone, that is able to make a pose for paintings or so?


----------



## diablojota (Jun 15, 2004)

Who is an artist here?  Can you answer this question?


----------



## Cat (Jun 15, 2004)

What do you mean by "here"? Cyberspace?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 15, 2004)

can't you guys stop asking me questions?


----------



## diablojota (Jun 15, 2004)

Who's asking you the questions?  Aren't they for all of us?


----------



## Browni (Jun 15, 2004)

by ALL who do you mean?


----------



## diablojota (Jun 15, 2004)

Does anybody understand me?


----------



## pds (Jun 15, 2004)

Are you making any sense?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 15, 2004)

Is anyone here making any sense? (beside me of course)


----------



## Browni (Jun 15, 2004)

Sense? what is this?


----------



## ged3000 (Jun 15, 2004)

How much does it cost?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 15, 2004)

Do you think you can pay for it?


----------



## JetwingX (Jun 15, 2004)

Isn't it free though?

(And for the rest of you possible. English is so stupid ><)


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 15, 2004)

Why would you assume that it's free?


----------



## markceltic (Jun 15, 2004)

Isn't there a price to being "free"?


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 15, 2004)

Isn't that a question that would be better directed to the soon-to-be ' "_free_" ' people of Iraq?


----------



## JetwingX (Jun 15, 2004)

do you really think the united states can let them be free?


----------



## pds (Jun 15, 2004)

Can they afford not to?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 16, 2004)

I would love to know what would happen to Sadam once he is handed to Iraq?


----------



## Browni (Jun 16, 2004)

will he be stoned?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 16, 2004)

I wonder what will break: stone or head?


----------



## pds (Jun 16, 2004)

Was that a double-entendre?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 16, 2004)

what is that?


----------



## bobw (Jun 16, 2004)

who's on first?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 16, 2004)

huh?


----------



## Cat (Jun 16, 2004)

Don't we have to pose sensible questions? Are meaningless questions "questions" at all?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 16, 2004)

So, you mean my questions are not sensible?


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 16, 2004)

How COULD you?!?!?!


----------



## markceltic (Jun 16, 2004)

I could, can you?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 17, 2004)

Can what?


----------



## pds (Jun 17, 2004)

Can you can canned tomatoes?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 17, 2004)

Why shouldn't I be able to can canned tomatoes?


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 17, 2004)

.. well, aren't the fresh tomatoes generally tastier than the canned ones? except if you are in uk or ireland of course..


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 17, 2004)

Is it really that way with tomatoes in UK and Ireland, or are you just pulling my leg???


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 17, 2004)

they are really tasteless ... why would i lie about it? go to any decent, popular (ie populart class of people frequenting) street market in southern europe, and compare to the taste of the veggies and fruit you find there.. have you ever been to those markets?


----------



## Cat (Jun 17, 2004)

Have you ever purchased fish so fresh it was still trying to get back into the sea?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 17, 2004)

So, it jumped out of your throat?


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 18, 2004)

Did that hurt?


----------



## pds (Jun 18, 2004)

Is pain real, or is it a conditioned response to various stimulae?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 18, 2004)

Who let the dogs out?

(am listening to that song here)


----------



## bobw (Jun 18, 2004)

Let the dogs out of where?


----------



## JetwingX (Jun 18, 2004)

where did the dogs go?


----------



## bobw (Jun 18, 2004)

What kind of dogs were they?


----------



## ged3000 (Jun 18, 2004)

were they wearing coats?


----------



## a_iver (Jun 18, 2004)

How many coats were needed per each dog to accomplish a smooth glossy look.


----------



## markceltic (Jun 18, 2004)

What's the weather like there?


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 18, 2004)

Don't you know that the weather is exactly like you'd expect it to be this time of year?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 19, 2004)

Would I ask then?


----------



## chevy (Jun 19, 2004)

42 ?


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 19, 2004)

Sure, but what's the question???


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 19, 2004)

What's the hitchicker's meaning of the weather?


----------



## chevy (Jun 19, 2004)

How many ?


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 19, 2004)

How many what?


----------



## a_iver (Jun 19, 2004)

How many hitchickers does it take to equal a hitman.


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 19, 2004)

Isn't that supposed to be a question mark at the end of that sentence???


----------



## a_iver (Jun 19, 2004)

Why are you just noticing this now, I always end my sentences with a period.

          (Vote a_iver for President. I support pixel efficient punctuation.)


----------



## markceltic (Jun 19, 2004)

Anyone else think a iver is anal retentive for his pixel efficent punctuation?


----------



## pds (Jun 19, 2004)

42 is an answer, isn't it?


----------



## fuzz (Jun 20, 2004)

is that your final answer?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 20, 2004)

I don't think this was his final answer, or is it?


----------



## markceltic (Jun 20, 2004)

Can we ever get a final answer here?


----------



## a_iver (Jun 20, 2004)

Why would you ever want a final answer. Personally I enjoy never ending complicated processes.


----------



## a_iver (Jun 20, 2004)

(One more - I can't resist) Anybody notice that even though markceltic criticizes pixel efficient punctuation, he practices it himself by leaving out the underscore in my name.

         a_iver, because I will stand true to my beliefs in pixel efficient punctuation.


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 20, 2004)

So should we call it the "statement-question question thread"???


----------



## pds (Jun 20, 2004)

Would changing the name change the content?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 20, 2004)

Would my GF turn to Pam if I called her this way?


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 20, 2004)

Is her name Pam?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 20, 2004)

No, but do you think it would be a good idea to call her this way?


----------



## pds (Jun 20, 2004)

Doesn't it depend on what her name is now?


----------



## markceltic (Jun 20, 2004)

How would you dare call her a different name now?


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 20, 2004)

Considering that your PARENTS picked your name, does your name ever really reflect the person YOU really feel like you are inside? 

(Hell, our OSX screen names are probably a better reflection of who we REALLY are...)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 20, 2004)

I am wondering if Tommy can read my mind?


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 20, 2004)

Would TommyWillB turn to Tommy if you called him this way?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 20, 2004)

Does Tommy necessarily have to be a different person than TommyWillB?


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 20, 2004)

Weren't we talking about names? (not people)


----------



## markceltic (Jun 20, 2004)

What's in a name?What does it allow you to become?


----------



## a_iver (Jun 20, 2004)

Why does everything have to be about becoming something or achieving something. Why don't people just appreciate those who mean well and are pure of heart.


----------



## JetwingX (Jun 20, 2004)

WHY ARE YOU NOT ASKING A QUESTION!!??
(or rather why did you not put a question mark at the end?)


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 21, 2004)

Why must you yell???


----------



## JetwingX (Jun 21, 2004)

why can't i yell?


----------



## pds (Jun 21, 2004)

Isn't yelling therapeutic?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 21, 2004)

Supposed it is therapeutic, wouldn't it still be egoistic to yell since it is not helping anyone else?


----------



## Cat (Jun 21, 2004)

How can you be sure it isn't helpful?


----------



## diablojota (Jun 21, 2004)

How can one yell?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 21, 2004)

Verbal or non-verbal, right?


----------



## diablojota (Jun 21, 2004)

Which one are we going for?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 21, 2004)

I think the easiest would be verbal, huh?


----------



## diablojota (Jun 21, 2004)

But where do we start?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 21, 2004)

Yelling?


----------



## pds (Jun 21, 2004)

Can't We Change The Subject?!?

:d


*******
edit

wow, the board won't let me shout!


----------



## fuzz (Jun 21, 2004)

have you seen the remote?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 21, 2004)

Apropos remote, have you all heard about Apple Remote Desktop 2?


----------



## ged3000 (Jun 21, 2004)

Why not just use VNC?


----------



## JetwingX (Jun 21, 2004)

what does VNC do?


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 21, 2004)

Doesn't it allow you to connect and control Mac OS/Windows/X-Windows in *nix remotely?


----------



## markceltic (Jun 21, 2004)

How much is this VNC in dollars?


----------



## JetwingX (Jun 21, 2004)

like tumbuktu or samba?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 22, 2004)

Anyone else tired of asking? Who will answer all this s***?


----------



## Cat (Jun 22, 2004)

Do you know the saying: "One fool can ask more questions that a hundred wise men can answer"?


----------



## pds (Jun 22, 2004)

Why?
How?
When?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 22, 2004)

Is it allowed to ask several questions at once?


----------



## diablojota (Jun 22, 2004)

Isn't VNC free?  Is there a limit to the number of questions that can be posed?  Does this monotony have to continue?


----------



## Cat (Jun 22, 2004)

Monotony? Where?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 22, 2004)

monotony comes from mono and tonus, right? Wouldn't this mean same pressure?


----------



## diablojota (Jun 22, 2004)

How could we best define monotony?


----------



## markceltic (Jun 22, 2004)

Isn't monotony just a state of mind?


----------



## diablojota (Jun 22, 2004)

Or is it a piece of mind?


----------



## a_iver (Jun 22, 2004)

Don't you think you guys sound like the agents from The Matrix


----------



## Cat (Jun 22, 2004)

Was that an indirect question?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 22, 2004)

Should we redirect the question to the oracle?


----------



## JetwingX (Jun 22, 2004)

are people too lazy to put question marks at the end of sentences?


----------



## markceltic (Jun 22, 2004)

a_iver said:
			
		

> Don't you think you guys sound like the agents from The Matrix


  What do you think we're trying to enslave you or something?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 23, 2004)

Aren't we all actually part of a matrix?


----------



## pds (Jun 23, 2004)

If you don't know, isn't it sure you are?


----------



## diablojota (Jun 23, 2004)

What's going on here?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 23, 2004)

Don't you think life is actually predictable but yet not even slightly understood?


----------



## diablojota (Jun 23, 2004)

What are you talking about, predestination?


----------



## Cat (Jun 23, 2004)

Sound more like a weird combo of determinism and scepticism, no?


----------



## pds (Jun 23, 2004)

Would "BOOM" help you to understand?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 23, 2004)

Wouldn't it make sense that life is basically completely predictable when you consider that all is based on chemical reactions and force interactions?


----------



## Cat (Jun 23, 2004)

Wouldn't "sense" and "meaning" be completely incomprehensible if we considered our life mere biochemistry?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 23, 2004)

Aren't "sense" and "meaning" in general incomprehensible?


----------



## pds (Jun 23, 2004)

You can't make any sense of "sense" and find no meaning in "meaning"?


----------



## Cat (Jun 23, 2004)

Well, if we are nothing but a chemical process and the world around us is nothing but a chemical process, how can we say that the words we utter "refer to" objects?


----------



## markceltic (Jun 23, 2004)

Anyone else think that Cat likes screwing with our heads?


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 23, 2004)

Does it make you a bad person if you really do have a lot of fun screwing with someone else's heads?


----------



## pds (Jun 23, 2004)

If heads were screwed on right in the first place, would his questions seem like he was screwing with them?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 24, 2004)

lol, wasn't pds's question a good one?


----------



## diablojota (Jun 24, 2004)

What was the question again?


----------



## Cat (Jun 24, 2004)

Isn't asking the right questions what philosophy is all about? 

Does your head screw off clockwise or counterclockwise?


----------



## diablojota (Jun 24, 2004)

Which direction is clockwise again?


----------



## Cat (Jun 24, 2004)

The best description of "clockwise" would be "counter-counterclockwise", don't you think?


----------



## diablojota (Jun 24, 2004)

Who would've thunk it?


----------



## a_iver (Jun 24, 2004)

Why is the sky blue?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 24, 2004)

Doesn't it have something to do with the different gas densitiy in the air and in different "levels"?


----------



## a_iver (Jun 24, 2004)

Can anyone get past level 52 in Dr. Mario for the original Nintendo?


----------



## markceltic (Jun 24, 2004)

Is Nintendo actually making a profit these days?


----------



## diablojota (Jun 25, 2004)

Is Microsoft Xbox making a profit?  Will Apple create its own game system?


----------



## pds (Jun 25, 2004)

Did someone change the subject?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 25, 2004)

Hehe, are you disappointed now, pds?


----------



## diablojota (Jun 25, 2004)

Is anyone getting bored by this thread?


----------



## pds (Jun 25, 2004)

Isn't it more interesting than the word association thing?


----------



## Cat (Jun 25, 2004)

Aren't both just post-cows for people with too much free time on their hands?


----------



## diablojota (Jun 25, 2004)

Who as free time?


----------



## pds (Jun 25, 2004)

Aren't they both the most active threads on the board?


----------



## diablojota (Jun 25, 2004)

Am I incorrect in saying that they most likely are?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 25, 2004)

Could it be you forgot about Herve's Bar & Grill?


----------



## diablojota (Jun 25, 2004)

Which thread is that?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 25, 2004)

You don't know?


----------



## diablojota (Jun 25, 2004)

Ummm? Should I know?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 25, 2004)

You don't know Hervé aka tree?


----------



## markceltic (Jun 25, 2004)

If a tree falls in the forest does it make a noise?


----------



## diablojota (Jun 25, 2004)

Where did this tree suddenly come from?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 25, 2004)

Why are you turning my words?


----------



## diablojota (Jun 25, 2004)

Is this thread only beneficial to increase the posts count?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 25, 2004)

What do you think where I got my post count from?


----------



## pds (Jun 25, 2004)

With Arden awol, do post counts even matter?


----------



## markceltic (Jun 25, 2004)

Was it cruel of his parents to name him Arden?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 25, 2004)

What is wrong with Arden?


----------



## markceltic (Jun 25, 2004)

Do you mean his name or his personality? (I like the name but I bet the kids were cruel in school)


----------



## a_iver (Jun 25, 2004)

Who is Arden? I am feeling left out.


----------



## fuzz (Jun 25, 2004)

Is he related to the guy that has an orange cat?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 26, 2004)

You never saw the post-master Arden? Wasn't he close to 8000posts?


----------



## a_iver (Jun 26, 2004)

Did he die or something (everyone's talking past tense)?


----------



## pds (Jun 26, 2004)

Aren't post gods immortal?


----------



## markceltic (Jun 26, 2004)

How do you define immortal? (Please Cat this should be right up your alley)


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 26, 2004)

I haven't been here in a few days...did I come in at a bad time???


----------



## Cat (Jun 27, 2004)

How can we as mortals even begin to comprehend what "immortality" could truly mean? Sure the "not dying" part is easy, but what about the "going on living" part? How will you go on living when the sun explodes in a few million years?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 27, 2004)

Is a remote understood as dead and thus mortal when the battery is empty? Or do you rather call it immortal, since it works again after you plug new batteries?


----------



## markceltic (Jun 27, 2004)

What of the question is the battery 1/2 empty or 1/2 full?


----------



## Cat (Jun 27, 2004)

Wouldn't it be half a battery in either case?


----------



## pds (Jun 27, 2004)

And isn't half a battery better than none?


----------



## bobw (Jun 27, 2004)

Which half would be the best one to use?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 27, 2004)

I think the full half, huh?


----------



## markceltic (Jun 27, 2004)

Was that a smart remark or what?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 27, 2004)

Was that a compliment?


----------



## Cat (Jun 27, 2004)

If you would consider a response as a compliment, would it really be one even if intended otherwise?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 27, 2004)

Why would I consider *a* (any) response as a compliment?


----------



## markceltic (Jun 27, 2004)

Do you let compliments go to your head?Does it inflate your ego?


----------



## pds (Jun 27, 2004)

Or is it your id that's tickled?


----------



## diablojota (Jun 28, 2004)

Wasn't Freud a huge coke user?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 28, 2004)

Who doesn't love compliments and lets them infalte his/her ego?


----------



## pds (Jun 28, 2004)

Did they have Coca Cola in Sigmund's day?


----------



## diablojota (Jun 28, 2004)

Wasn't it made with coke?


----------



## legacyb4 (Jun 28, 2004)

Just what IS that secret ingredient in Coke?


----------



## Cat (Jun 28, 2004)

Didn't someone claim that it was banana skins?


----------



## pds (Jun 30, 2004)

Was that the last question? Is this the end?


----------



## Cat (Jun 30, 2004)

That would be a rather poor end, wouldn't it?


----------



## pds (Jun 30, 2004)

Do you mean poor as in impoverished or as in intellectually vacant?


----------



## Cat (Jun 30, 2004)

Why not both?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 30, 2004)

Why do english ppl speak sound like 'sawnd' and wound like 'wu:nd'?


----------



## markceltic (Jun 30, 2004)

Did anybody else enjoy the German fellow speaking on behalf of the music app at the WWDC ? (funny hearing an accent like that speaking english,lol)


----------



## JetwingX (Jun 30, 2004)

well didn't he do a good job though?


----------



## a_iver (Jun 30, 2004)

Do you think he got payed in euros, or dollars... or maybe slave labor?


----------



## Cat (Jul 1, 2004)

Wouldn't you do it for free?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 1, 2004)

Nahh, preparing the speech must be a horrible work, huh?


----------



## markceltic (Jul 1, 2004)

How many here have to do presentations?  ( yes JetwingX he did do a good job)


----------



## pds (Jul 2, 2004)

When you can use Keynote instead of PowerPoint, isn't it "get to" and not "have to"?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 2, 2004)

Isn't it sometimes still a "have to" even though there is Keynote available?


----------



## pds (Jul 2, 2004)

What is stronger, joy or fear?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 2, 2004)

Fear?


----------



## markceltic (Jul 2, 2004)

Aren't they both strong emotions?


----------



## Cat (Jul 2, 2004)

What about enjoying fear, such as when one watches a scary movie?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 2, 2004)

Don't you think that real fear is something no one enjoys?


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 2, 2004)

Has anyone thought about those that fear joy?


----------



## a_iver (Jul 2, 2004)

If one fears joy, would it be logical that they would instead enjoy fear, since it would not 
be a joyous emotion?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 3, 2004)

Is (nor-)adrenalin responsible for fear? If so, why not just take such a pill, instead of watching a horror movie?


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 3, 2004)

talking about fear .. have you seen Donnie Darko? There were some examples of emotions .. tried to add all on the scale of love >> fear, and .. well, I understood exactly what Donnie meant .. am I the only one who can't figure out every single emotion on the fear > love scale?


----------



## markceltic (Jul 3, 2004)

How is that Giaguara & Cat always seem to ask the deep questions?


----------



## a_iver (Jul 3, 2004)

Where, in all that is holy, did you get the name Giaguara???


----------



## Cat (Jul 5, 2004)

Aren't felines always the more mystic and mysterious of animals?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 5, 2004)

Aren't sharks (actually the great white shark) the most mysterious animals? Can any one confirm they are resistent against all kinds of virus and bacterial infections?


----------



## markceltic (Jul 12, 2004)

Are you hung up on sharks Mr. Zammy-Sam?


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 12, 2004)

Speaking of fish, is anyone up for sushi??


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 13, 2004)

I once read, that sharks are the oldest animals on earth, right? Wouldn't it be amazing to learn from them?


----------



## pds (Jul 13, 2004)

Won't they tell us that we should eat all our enemies? Is that a wise policy for humankind?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 13, 2004)

Why would they tell us such a thing? Don't you think most of the animals kill for food and not because they are their enemies? Something we could actually learn from most of the animals, don't you think so?


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 13, 2004)

well do you think my cats kill only for food? .. and not becaue they enjoy playing with mice?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 13, 2004)

Doesn't this mean that they just kill for food and don't kill when they play? And don't you think most wild animals can'T afford such a luxury?


----------



## markceltic (Jul 13, 2004)

Hasn't anyone here heard that cats "play" with mice & other rodents to tire them out before they deliver the final bite of death?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 14, 2004)

Does the final bite end in the stomach?


----------



## markceltic (Jul 14, 2004)

Can an average cat swallow a mouse whole?


----------



## pds (Jul 14, 2004)

What does a 500 pound mouse say?













""yttik yttik yttik ereH"


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 15, 2004)

Would you still be alive long enough to hear that 500 lb mouse say anything???


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 15, 2004)

Does anyone know how much the sound from outside is reduced in the stomach? If I would swallow a bluetooth microphone, could my brother still hear my voice over ichatav?


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 15, 2004)

Should we ask the mouse in the cat's stomach or the person in the 500-pound mouse's stomach?


----------



## a_iver (Jul 15, 2004)

Are pipe smoking, mac-belly penguins trained to dive into a 500 lb. mouse stomach and speak mousese to the mouse trapped in the belly of the cat across the room?


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 15, 2004)

That depends.....will you bring those sexy feet of yours???


----------



## a_iver (Jul 16, 2004)

You know I'm a guy don't you?


----------



## a_iver (Jul 16, 2004)

A guy's feet and a penguin - I'm sure their kids would look okay, but would society be able to accept it?


----------



## markceltic (Jul 16, 2004)

Doesn't society always have a hard time accepting anything?


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 17, 2004)

a_iver said:
			
		

> You know I'm a guy don't you?



Does anyone understand the meaning of "kidding around?"


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 17, 2004)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> Does anyone understand the meaning of "kidding around?"



To answer my own question, should I make sure to read everything carefully before I answer at 7:40 in the morning EDT? ::ha::


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 17, 2004)

What does EDT mean?


----------



## markceltic (Jul 17, 2004)

Doesn't it mean Eastern Daylight Time?


----------



## pds (Jul 17, 2004)

Doesn't it mean Exceptionally Dim-witted Tadboulians?


----------



## macmasta (Jul 18, 2004)

What the hell does *Exceptionally Dim-witted Tadboulians* mean?


----------



## pds (Jul 18, 2004)

Do you mean, "Who are the Tadboulians?"?


----------



## Browni (Jul 18, 2004)

Are they not a race of ewack like begins?


----------



## legacyb4 (Jul 18, 2004)

What defines race?



			
				Browni said:
			
		

> Are they not a race of ewack like begins?


----------



## pds (Jul 18, 2004)

What is a checkered flag?


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 18, 2004)

Don't you find that on checkered taxis in New York?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 18, 2004)

Is it worth to travel to New York?


----------



## markceltic (Jul 18, 2004)

Has New York ever been worth the trip?


----------



## pds (Jul 18, 2004)

Does a trip from North Jersey count?


----------



## markceltic (Jul 19, 2004)

Is there anything in N.Jersey?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 9, 2004)

So, no one has any questions left? Is the world now clear to everyone?


----------



## diablojota (Aug 9, 2004)

What is the answer to the ultimate question on the meaning of life, the universe and everything?  Was that already discussed/answered here?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 9, 2004)

Is there a formula for life?


----------



## Cat (Aug 9, 2004)

If there was, would that change what "life" means?


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 9, 2004)

How does this all relate to "death?"


----------



## markceltic (Aug 9, 2004)

Death, why do you have to bum everybody out?


----------



## Browni (Aug 10, 2004)

is talking to yourslef insane?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 10, 2004)

don't you agree that the knowledge about the formula for life would change it? I mean, wouldn't this mean we finally understood life and can predict what will happen next? And wouldn'T predicting_what_will_be_next change our actions? Could that still be considered in the formula?


----------



## Cat (Aug 10, 2004)

Isn't the idea of death already contained in the idea of life?


----------



## Browni (Aug 10, 2004)

however isn't life just a name for the existence of choice


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 10, 2004)

What choice to plants have? Aren't they rather choosing _automatically_?


----------



## Browni (Aug 10, 2004)

could it not be said that plants do have a choice however is it not on a different level to the choice that we as humans have?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 10, 2004)

What is the meaning of choice? Is it still choice when I am hungry and I decide to eat something or is it rather logical? Is it still choice when I am thirsty and rather drink something than eat some fruits or is it logical? Isn't our understand for choice simply an unpredictable decission? And doesn't an unpredictable decission derive from less understanding rather than individual ruling?


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 10, 2004)

choise .. it might be like choosing between a job that you love and a job that you love as much? or choosing between a job and a man?


----------



## qwikstreet (Aug 10, 2004)

Who could love work? It still is a four letter word, right?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 10, 2004)

what? Love or work?


----------



## qwikstreet (Aug 11, 2004)

Don't they both require painful time and loss of soul?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 11, 2004)

If they do, then the choice between them should be quite tough, huh? But is it so?


----------



## qwikstreet (Aug 11, 2004)

Is what so?


----------



## Browni (Aug 11, 2004)

are the reasons behind the choices that we make indicative of an intelligent person or persons?


----------



## Cat (Aug 11, 2004)

Do you mean "persons" as in schizophrenia? "The geek in me wants to buy new gear, but the responsible guy wants to save money"-kind-of-thing?


----------



## Browni (Aug 11, 2004)

even though i can never be sure of witch of these i mean, is it not up to eac personal morals to help them decide? 

(man this is difficult!...But Fun!)


----------



## pds (Aug 11, 2004)

Doesn't the concept of moral - adhering to principle - preclude the idea of "personal" - adhering to the need of the self? 

Isn't personal morals an oxymoron?


----------



## Browni (Aug 11, 2004)

but doesn't every one have a set of morals - a set of boundaries or rules to be lived by?


----------



## pds (Aug 11, 2004)

Aren't they mores and morals at least more widespread if not universal?


----------



## qwikstreet (Aug 12, 2004)

Who's to say what morals are right and wrong?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 12, 2004)

Are soldiers murderers?


----------



## qwikstreet (Aug 12, 2004)

What have you been smoking to jump topic?

(thanks for straying, it was getting hard)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 12, 2004)

Aren't we talking about morals? I think the question about soldiers being murderers is pretty much a question about moral, huh?

(sorry, I prefer to keep the topic for a little more )


----------



## Cat (Aug 12, 2004)

Isn't the difference between mores and morals that one tells you how to do things and the other how to do things _right_?


----------



## pds (Aug 12, 2004)

Aren't mores personal, whereas morals are broader? Aren't mores the morals that "I" observe? Given that all societies disdain murder, aren't morals really universal?


----------



## chevy (Aug 12, 2004)

Do you understand what you write ?


----------



## Browni (Aug 12, 2004)

is it not up to the educational establishments to instill a sense of morals and to help you understand what you write, or does this lie in the home?


----------



## qwikstreet (Aug 12, 2004)

Why do today's parents keep a more hands off approach at instilling morales into their kids?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 13, 2004)

Aren't morals just the cages of the society?


----------



## Cat (Aug 13, 2004)

Are most people even aware of how much the perspective of their society's morals affect and limit them?


----------



## ora (Aug 13, 2004)

[cynical] Are most people aware that there society has a subjective set of morals at all? [/cynical]


----------



## pds (Aug 13, 2004)

Is there any such thing as objective moral?


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 13, 2004)

pds said:
			
		

> Is there any such thing as objective moral?



Why did my soup get cold so quickly/is there a moral
to this story?


----------



## pds (Aug 13, 2004)

Where did I put the wares I used to wear?

Will the wind wind the wind chime?

Are words spelled and pronounced the same, but with different meanings, different words?


----------



## Browni (Aug 14, 2004)

is it not how we perceive those word a reflection of out social and mental upbringing?


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 14, 2004)

were you born under a rock?


----------



## qwikstreet (Aug 14, 2004)

Were you even born?


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 14, 2004)

qwikstreet said:
			
		

> Were you even born?


as free as the wind blows?


----------



## qwikstreet (Aug 14, 2004)

did you just fart freely?


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 14, 2004)

how'd you know??? Woops, did I just give myself away???


----------



## Browni (Aug 15, 2004)

is being born an illusion?

( Actually, I have just started a 'learn from home' Philosophy course)


----------



## Cat (Aug 15, 2004)

If so, how would you know? Would it even matter?


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 15, 2004)

is this inside or outside? (does breathing cause life?)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 16, 2004)

Since we are all looking for the sense of live, don't you think it would matter if life was an illusion, no matter how we would find out about this?


----------



## Cat (Aug 16, 2004)

Do you think there can be no meaning inside the illusion but only without it? In the end winning only makes sense within the rules of the game, but life is no game ... or is it?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 16, 2004)

Is the meaning inside an illusion the meaning we would like to find? Wouldn't we rather want to know the meaning behind the illusion? And wouldn't it be frustrating, if there was no but just the illusion?


----------



## Cat (Aug 16, 2004)

Isn't what you `like' based on what you know about the illusion and not based upon what is, perhaps, behind it? How can you know whether you will like what is behind the veil, if there even is a veil?


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 16, 2004)

Aren't things more like they are now than they ever were before?


----------



## fuzz (Aug 16, 2004)

Isn't that question un-idiomatic? Shouldn't I get back to studying for the GMAT?


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 6, 2004)

yea which would have been less boring, studying for the GMAT or just browsing .. ?


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 6, 2004)

Was it really necessary to start up this thread again?


----------



## JetwingX (Dec 7, 2004)

wasn't i the person who restarted this last time?


----------



## profx (Dec 7, 2004)

i dont know... where you? Even if you did does it make a difference to me? Does the butterfly effect really exist? why am i rambling?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 7, 2004)

Could the butterfly effect be predicted?


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 7, 2004)

Are butterflies *really* free to fly away??


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 7, 2004)

Supposed they are free to fly away, how did they get into the stomachs of ppl in love? Is it possible for them to fly out of there? Is that the reason ppl stop loving eachother?


----------



## Cat (Dec 7, 2004)

What if I digest the butterflies?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 7, 2004)

Is that the meaning of "love goes through the stomach"?


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 7, 2004)

What about where the butterflies are going to come out of??


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 12, 2004)

How many butterflies does it take to 
get to the center of a poop-roll plop?


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 30, 2004)

73??


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 30, 2004)

Is that your final answer?


----------



## pds (Jan 1, 2005)

86?


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 1, 2005)

1984?


----------



## Arden (Jan 2, 2005)

Don't you know that I was born a year later?


----------



## pds (Jan 2, 2005)

is it really arden?


----------



## Arden (Jan 2, 2005)

Is there anyone else on this board with over 7300 posts and the misuse of the word "inanity" in his/her signature?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 5, 2005)

Should the mis-use of the mother tongue be a crime punishable by death?


----------



## Cat (Jan 5, 2005)

What is worse, written or spoken misuse?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 5, 2005)

What can be worse than written mis-use?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 5, 2005)

Could it be written mis-use that is spoken aloud?


----------



## Arden (Jan 5, 2005)

What if the misuse is misspoken?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 6, 2005)

Is it similar to two negatives making a positive; in other words, does the mis-spoken sentence correct the original mis-use?


----------



## bookem (Jan 6, 2005)

Is it just me, or has it suddenly gone very quiet in here?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 6, 2005)

Don't you think it's got livlier since CQ joined this thread?


----------



## bookem (Jan 6, 2005)

Who's CQ?


----------



## pds (Jan 6, 2005)

Is he Ronnie Soaks cousin?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 6, 2005)

Huh?


----------



## pds (Jan 6, 2005)

Are you new here?

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36067&highlight=ronnie+soak


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 6, 2005)

You think I've got time to read through 11 pages of old forum entries just to find out who Ronnie Soak is?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 6, 2005)

Is time really money?


----------



## bookem (Jan 6, 2005)

If it's not, what is it?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm just a graphic designer what is money?


----------



## pds (Jan 6, 2005)

Space?


----------



## pds (Jan 6, 2005)

Did I just take too long to reply and through misuse of time land in the wrong space?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 6, 2005)

Is "Yes" the right answer?


----------



## Arden (Jan 6, 2005)

Is "yes" ever *not* the right answer?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 6, 2005)

Maybe?


----------



## Xlator (Jan 6, 2005)

Isn't adding a question mark after something that isn't a question cheating?


----------



## g/re/p (Jan 6, 2005)

and you think this thread actually has rules??


----------



## Arden (Jan 6, 2005)

Did anybody ever say it didn't?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 7, 2005)

Well, what are the rules?


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 7, 2005)

isn't the only rule that you have to ask a question?


----------



## Arden (Jan 7, 2005)

What are rules, anyway, vegetable or mineral?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 7, 2005)

Don't we all think that rules are stupid?


----------



## bookem (Jan 7, 2005)

Why would we think that?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 7, 2005)

Who wants to be told what to do all the bleedin' time?


----------



## Cat (Jan 7, 2005)

Perhaps those weak of will and admirers of the M$ Orifice Assistant aka "Clippy"?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 7, 2005)

Can anyone think of a suitably horrific fate for THAT horrible little character?


----------



## bookem (Jan 7, 2005)

Wouldn't that be virtual murder?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 7, 2005)

In Clippy's case, isn't it justified?


----------



## bookem (Jan 7, 2005)

Shouldn't that be ultimately decided by a jury?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 7, 2005)

Doesn't a crime need to take place before there can be a trial?


----------



## bookem (Jan 7, 2005)

Are we not agreed that Clippy's crimes are commonly known?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 7, 2005)

Why are we prolonging Clippy's legacy by talking about Clippy?


----------



## Cat (Jan 7, 2005)

Would you rather talk about Microsoft Bob?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 7, 2005)

Doesn't everyone prefer Silent Bob?


----------



## bookem (Jan 7, 2005)

When was that decided?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 7, 2005)

Weren't you paying attention?


----------



## Arden (Jan 7, 2005)

Hasn't Clippy suffered enough condemnation at the hands of Ubersoft?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 7, 2005)

Is there such a thing as too much suffering for a Microsoft character  or Microsoft itself, for that matter?


----------



## Arden (Jan 7, 2005)

Isn't Microsoft the source of all suffering and therefore impervious to suffer itself?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 7, 2005)

Can't anyone think of a good way of making Microsoft suffer?


----------



## Cat (Jan 7, 2005)

Wouldn't convincing everyone to buy Macs make M$ suffer?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 7, 2005)

Is the Pope Catholic?


----------



## Arden (Jan 7, 2005)

Do bears... oh wait


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 7, 2005)

Are you going to make us wait all day?


----------



## Arden (Jan 8, 2005)

What is the mean wait to weigh one's weight?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 8, 2005)

Are you one of the aforementioned people whose mis-use of the English language should be punishable by the death sentence?


----------



## Arden (Jan 8, 2005)

Would you like me to be?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 9, 2005)

To be what?...


----------



## Arden (Jan 9, 2005)

Didn't you read the previous question?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 9, 2005)

Whose previous question?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 9, 2005)

Can we please pay attention before cluttering the forums with inane questions?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 9, 2005)

What does cluttering mean?


----------



## Cat (Jan 9, 2005)

Did you mean "inane" or "insane"?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 10, 2005)

Can we assume that both are equally valid in his context?


----------



## bookem (Jan 10, 2005)

Wouldn't that be punishable by death?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 10, 2005)

Is death really a punishment?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 10, 2005)

Is your glass half empty, Zammy-Sam?


----------



## Arden (Jan 10, 2005)

If it is, can you get a new one with more beer this time?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 10, 2005)

How cheeky are you, Arden?


----------



## bookem (Jan 10, 2005)

Hasn't anyone got anything a bit harder than beer?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 10, 2005)

Would a bottle of glögg suffice?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 10, 2005)

Who invented letters such as ä, ö, ü? Germans?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 10, 2005)

ü is definitely German; ä is used in Swedish, Danish and Norwegian; ö is used in Swedish, but the Danes and Norwegians use ø; the larger Scandinavian languages also use å; does that answer your question?


----------



## bookem (Jan 10, 2005)

Haven't we been here before?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 10, 2005)

I don't know *have we?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 10, 2005)

Who is going to click through the 45 pages?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 10, 2005)

Exactly *so why are you asking such daft questions?


----------



## bookem (Jan 10, 2005)

Do we need to define exactly what a daft question is so we don't misuse this thread?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 10, 2005)

bookem said:
			
		

> Do we need to define exactly what a daft question is so we don't misuse this thread?


How's that for a definition of a daft question?


----------



## bookem (Jan 10, 2005)

So what wouldn't be a daft question?


----------



## Cat (Jan 10, 2005)

Is this a rethorical question?


----------



## pds (Jan 10, 2005)

If it were a rhetorical question, would it be any less worthy of another question?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 10, 2005)

Does a fish need a bicycle?


----------



## bookem (Jan 10, 2005)

Has anyone ever bothered to ask one?


----------



## pds (Jan 10, 2005)

Weren't there some good questions in this thread some time back?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 10, 2005)

Don't you like these questions?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 10, 2005)

Who is going to click through the 45 pages? Is that a dejvu?


----------



## bookem (Jan 10, 2005)

Shall we have a vote?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 10, 2005)

Do we really need to?


----------



## g/re/p (Jan 10, 2005)

why does it hurt when i pee?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 10, 2005)

Do your ****s feel like a pair of maracas?


----------



## Arden (Jan 10, 2005)

Isn't it pointless to ask good questions in this thread if everybody answers with another question?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 10, 2005)

Isn't it just a way to kick Arden from his throne?


----------



## g/re/p (Jan 10, 2005)

any questions?


----------



## Arden (Jan 10, 2005)

What is the deeper meaning of liff?


----------



## pds (Jan 10, 2005)

Do you mean in Arabic (where it means U-turn) or in another language?


----------



## Arden (Jan 11, 2005)

Not exactly...

Does Arabic actually make sense?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 11, 2005)

Does english actually make sense?


----------



## Randman (Jan 11, 2005)

Do I look like I know the answer?


----------



## bookem (Jan 11, 2005)

Are you trying to say you don't?


----------



## Randman (Jan 11, 2005)

Are you trying to say you do?


----------



## pds (Jan 11, 2005)

Do you always have such trouble understanding a direct question?


----------



## bookem (Jan 11, 2005)

Which question was that again?


----------



## Cat (Jan 11, 2005)

I wonder whether indirect questions would be admissible ...


----------



## Randman (Jan 11, 2005)

What do you mean by indirect questions?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 11, 2005)

A question that is not direct?


----------



## Randman (Jan 11, 2005)

What?!


----------



## bookem (Jan 11, 2005)

Who was that directed at?


----------



## Randman (Jan 11, 2005)

Who?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 11, 2005)

Are we talking about the band now?


----------



## Randman (Jan 11, 2005)

What band?


----------



## bookem (Jan 11, 2005)

Band Aid?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 11, 2005)

Do you mean First Aid?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 11, 2005)

Does it come with Kool Aid?


----------



## pds (Jan 11, 2005)

We wouldn't be pathologically unable to deal with indirect questions, would we?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 11, 2005)

Don't we prefer direct questions?


----------



## bookem (Jan 11, 2005)

How direct should a question be?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 11, 2005)

Ok, if direct questions are desired than one to CaptainQuark: are you really 42?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 11, 2005)

Yes - why don't you believe me?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 11, 2005)

Isn't it quite unusual for a 42 years old man to be a member of an online gamers clan?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 11, 2005)

Would you believe me if I said that there are guys older than me who are members?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 11, 2005)

How successful are those members? Are they fast enough?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 11, 2005)

Could it be that others think that we are getting a little slower in our dotage, but that we have a far better grasp of strategy and tactics?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 11, 2005)

Considering I only know quake and unreal tournament, are tactics of any importance in those 3d games?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 11, 2005)

Are you aware that not all first person shooters are just about fragging everything in front of you?   Have you ever played Assault in UT2004 (just one of many examples)?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 11, 2005)

Can't we transform this thread to the 'interview the person beneath you' and merge them? It's just sooooo endlessly tempting to simply answer a question, isn't it?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 11, 2005)

You're tellin' me?!?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 11, 2005)

Wouldn't that take the challenge out of it, tho'?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 11, 2005)

Then again, how much of a challenge is it to answer a question?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 11, 2005)

Don't you think that Zammy-Sam is struggling?


----------



## Cat (Jan 11, 2005)

Struggling to get Arden's post-count?


----------



## Arden (Jan 11, 2005)

Is it even possible to get my post count if I keep posting 200 times everyday? 

(Not that I care, or anything... )


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 11, 2005)

Don't you think Arden should take another long break?


----------



## Arden (Jan 11, 2005)

No.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 11, 2005)

Shouldn't Arden be banned for breaking the thread-rule?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 11, 2005)

Don't you think his disobedience adds a little bit of "je ne se quoi" to this thread?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 11, 2005)

Isn't it "je ne sais quoi"?


----------



## Randman (Jan 12, 2005)

Don't you hate it when people use a foreign word to make something sound more exotic?


----------



## pds (Jan 12, 2005)

If the polyglot of the world all got on one side of a seesaw and the English only Americans got on the other side, which side do you think would be up in the air?


----------



## bookem (Jan 12, 2005)

Wouldn't the seesaw float eerily on both sides?


----------



## Randman (Jan 12, 2005)

Why wouldn't it?


----------



## bookem (Jan 12, 2005)

it would wouldn't it?


----------



## Randman (Jan 12, 2005)

Heh, trying to trick me into giving you the answer, aren't you?


----------



## Cat (Jan 12, 2005)

Wouldn't it break?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 12, 2005)

Why is breakdance called so?


----------



## Randman (Jan 12, 2005)

Does anyone care about breakdancing anymore?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 12, 2005)

What's breakdancing?


----------



## bookem (Jan 13, 2005)

Isn't that something from the 80's?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 13, 2005)

You seriously don't know breakdancing? Couldn't it be understood as the ancestor of freestyle?


----------



## Randman (Jan 13, 2005)

Freestyle? You mean swimming?


----------



## bookem (Jan 13, 2005)

Or skydiving?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 13, 2005)

Isn't that a script font?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 13, 2005)

Have you ever converted your own script writing into a font?


----------



## Arden (Jan 14, 2005)

Have you ever tried to use a font-making program on a computer that is sitting on the floor, with a screen that's usually too blurry to be able to do anything graphic very well?  (In other words... no.)


----------



## pds (Jan 14, 2005)

Would you say the hardest part of the task is sitting on the floor or using the blurry monitor?


----------



## Arden (Jan 14, 2005)

Which do you think is more difficult, sitting on the floor with a desk chair directly behind you or trying to make out text on a monitor that should be taken out back and smashed, simply for its own good?


----------



## Randman (Jan 14, 2005)

Don't you think Arden uses too many run-ons?


----------



## Arden (Jan 15, 2005)

Can there really be such a thing as too many run-ons, or is it merely your own displeasure at reading something that takes more attention than a... oh.

Do I?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 15, 2005)

As that last entry consisted of two sentences, the first of which was *not* a question, but a statement, should Arden be banished from MacOSX.com for all time?  

 

 ::angel::


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 15, 2005)

Do you need someone to support you in this?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 15, 2005)

Who do we have to talk to to get him banned, then?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 15, 2005)

Hmmmmmmm, edX? Doesn't he even have more posts than Arden?


----------



## pds (Jan 15, 2005)

Does wondering about Arden's post-count have some sort of Freudian implications about the content and quality of the wonderers post-count?

_Edited by pds - reason for editing: dot the i on the smilie_


----------



## Randman (Jan 16, 2005)

Don't you think some rookie with less than 300 posts should be talking about banning people?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 16, 2005)

How does banning work anyway? Couldn'T the person easily log in as a new user again?


----------



## Randman (Jan 16, 2005)

Hmm, does this mean we'll see Sammy-Zam here soon?


----------



## Randman (Jan 16, 2005)

Btw, what ever happened with EdX?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 16, 2005)

Is it cheating to ask two questions in a row?


----------



## Arden (Jan 16, 2005)

Well, which do you want to answer?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 17, 2005)

Which name do you like more, Rand? Zammy-Sam or Sammy-Zam?


----------



## bookem (Jan 17, 2005)

Isn't that for you to answer?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 17, 2005)

Isn't it for you to decide what your online name should be?


----------



## Randman (Jan 17, 2005)

I think both are fine names, but that Clintonish avatar has always scared the hell out of me, doesn't it for you?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 17, 2005)

You mean my avatar? Is it Clintonish?


----------



## Randman (Jan 17, 2005)

Isn't it?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 17, 2005)

Where is your avatar?


----------



## Randman (Jan 17, 2005)

?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 17, 2005)

Do you think that our avatars say something about ourselves??


----------



## Randman (Jan 17, 2005)

Happy?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 17, 2005)

Does it make YOU happy?  Or are you just succumbing to the peer pressure??


----------



## Randman (Jan 17, 2005)

You don't remember that this was my avatar before my sabbatical from this place?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 17, 2005)

How could we not remember?


----------



## Randman (Jan 17, 2005)

What about nix?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 17, 2005)

Did you know that 'nix' is a german word, which means 'nothing'?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 17, 2005)

Would you be surprised if we said "Yes"?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 17, 2005)

So does that mean I'm not a geek?!?!


----------



## Arden (Jan 17, 2005)

Aren't you the only person who can make that judgment?


----------



## pds (Jan 17, 2005)

What's the name of the guy who plays first base?


----------



## Arden (Jan 17, 2005)

For which team?


----------



## Randman (Jan 18, 2005)

Who's on first ... isn't he?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 18, 2005)

Is this conversation (if asking questions could be understood as some sort of conversation) somehow related to baseball?


----------



## Randman (Jan 18, 2005)

Or could it be about Abbott & Costello?


----------



## Cat (Jan 18, 2005)

You mean Elvis Costello?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 18, 2005)

Who is Elvis Costello?


----------



## andychrist (Jan 18, 2005)

So is Elvis Costello on first?


----------



## Cat (Jan 18, 2005)

Who is ... ? tsk: Google is your friend ...

Is it surprising that the iPod Shuffle is already back-ordered for weeks?


----------



## Randman (Jan 19, 2005)

Does this mean my shuffle will be delayed?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 19, 2005)

Isn't Google supposed to be so fast (allegedly) that it won't delay your shuffle?


----------



## Randman (Jan 19, 2005)

What does Google have to do with an iPod shuffle?


----------



## Arden (Jan 19, 2005)

If Google and iPod Shuffle are standing in opposite corners of a room, and there is a hundred dollar bill in the middle, what is the least amount of air it takes to make an aluminum can float to the surface of a pool?


----------



## Randman (Jan 19, 2005)

Is the answer 42?


----------



## Arden (Jan 19, 2005)

Maybe, but 42 what?


----------



## Randman (Jan 20, 2005)

Life, the universe, everything?


----------



## pds (Jan 20, 2005)

But, wouldn't  the answer depend upon how many lab mice were listening to the iShuffle?


----------



## Randman (Jan 20, 2005)

Where's Slartibartfast when you need him?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 20, 2005)

Randman said:
			
		

> Where's Slartibartfast when you need him?



Huh?  ::ha::


----------



## Randman (Jan 20, 2005)

You people don't read Douglas Adams, do you?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 20, 2005)

Would you be surprised if I said "No"?


----------



## diablojota (Jan 20, 2005)

Would you believe it, Randman? Who hasn't read Douglas Adams?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 20, 2005)

What with spending huge chunks of my free time  and work time  posting daft responses to daft questions, when do I have the time to read a book?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 20, 2005)

We are living in the 21st century; who is reading books?


----------



## pds (Jan 20, 2005)

If it can be said that those who don't learn from history are doomed to repeat it's mistakes, and that we learn from history by reading about it, can the last few questions bode well for the future?

Although Douglas Adams doesn't write history, is he not part of history?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 20, 2005)

Why do so many people set so much store by Douglas Adams?


----------



## Randman (Jan 20, 2005)

If you read him, you'd know, wouldn't you?


----------



## andychrist (Jan 20, 2005)

Even if you didn't see things his way?


----------



## pds (Jan 20, 2005)

When older people (myself included) read Adams do they come away with the same impression that younger people do? Is he history or the mistake?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 20, 2005)

How much older is pds?


----------



## pds (Jan 20, 2005)

Is he one year older than he was last year?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 20, 2005)

As I am no longer what could be described as a 'spring chicken', I was kinda wondering, is he as old as me?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 20, 2005)

Who is as old as you if I may ask (since this is the Question thread)??  Or am I going to have to click back to previous posts to find the answer??


----------



## pds (Jan 21, 2005)

Is it that pds is one year older today than he was yesterday?


----------



## Arden (Jan 21, 2005)

Did everyone forget to put their birthdays into their profiles?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 21, 2005)

Would it be inappropriate to wish pds a Happy Birthday?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 21, 2005)

Did he intentionally lead the subject to birthdates so we would wish him a happy birthday?

(Happy birthday, pds)


----------



## andychrist (Jan 21, 2005)

May I add my best birthday wishes to pds? ::love::


----------



## Arden (Jan 21, 2005)

Will you be expecting one when your time comes?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 21, 2005)

Who _wouldn't_ want to receive birthday greetings from the eminent Arden?


----------



## Arden (Jan 21, 2005)

Why am I so popular on these boards?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 21, 2005)

Will I be honest or diplomatic?


----------



## Arden (Jan 21, 2005)

Do you think I'd be offended either way?


----------



## diablojota (Jan 21, 2005)

Do you think that we would care if we offended you?

(no offense)


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 21, 2005)

Now is that really a nice thing to say???


----------



## pds (Jan 22, 2005)

It seems someone was offended, doesn't it?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 23, 2005)

What makes you think I would be offended, especially since I put the wink at the end of my question?


----------



## pds (Jan 23, 2005)

So, now that we know that no-one is offended, can we get on  with it?


----------



## andychrist (Jan 23, 2005)

Get it on with whom?


----------



## g/re/p (Jan 23, 2005)

what the hell is that sticky brown stuff dripping off of your shoe?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 23, 2005)

did you forget to watch out for the toilet again?? Tsk, Tsk...


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 24, 2005)

Is a regularly used and old keyboard really dirtier than a toiletbrush?


----------



## andychrist (Jan 24, 2005)

Now would that be a BT or USB toilet brush?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 24, 2005)

Does your G5 keyboard, like mine, contain more cigarette ash than your ashtray?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 24, 2005)

Why don't you stop smoking?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 24, 2005)

And give up one of the few pleasures in my life?


----------



## pds (Jan 24, 2005)

Is that a promo for smoking or a sad comentary on the state of things in xlatorville?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 24, 2005)

As Xlator has more sense than his old man and hasn't taken up the filthy habit, can we assume that CQ just likes to have a nicotine kick every now and again?


----------



## Cat (Jan 25, 2005)

So you don't think that smoking is a selfish act of self-indulgence and damaging to both the individual and the community?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 25, 2005)

Don't you think that's a bit harsh?   What if I'm not hurting anyone but myself, as I am a considerate smoker who doesn't inflict my filthy habits on others?


----------



## pds (Jan 25, 2005)

Isn't hurting one's self ultimately hurting others as well?  Aren't we all in this thing together?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 25, 2005)

Are you _all_ non-smokers?


----------



## chevy (Jan 25, 2005)

Who is _not_ non-smaoker ?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 25, 2005)

What is a "smaoker"?


----------



## chevy (Jan 25, 2005)

It is the brother of the smeagul. But what's the name of the sister of the "smoaker" ?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 25, 2005)

Someone Messing And Of course Kissing Eternal Rest?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 25, 2005)

Can we change to subject to discuss that GREAT Swedish Death Metal band, Hypocrisy?


----------



## chevy (Jan 25, 2005)

http://www.chainletters.net/?item=1173 ?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 25, 2005)

Where's the question? And what has that got to do with Swedish Death Metal?


----------



## chevy (Jan 25, 2005)

Why do you want to understand non-sense ?


----------



## pds (Jan 25, 2005)

Is it even possible to make sense of non-sense?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 25, 2005)

Don't you like Swedish Death Metal?   (Is this getting too nonsensical?)


----------



## chevy (Jan 25, 2005)

Abba ?


----------



## pds (Jan 25, 2005)

Isn't that Swedish Bore-Them-To-Death Metal?


----------



## Arden (Jan 25, 2005)

Can you possibly live with yourself for grouping Abba into the metal category, you heathen?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 26, 2005)

Isn't Abba a Swedish fish cannery?


----------



## Arden (Jan 26, 2005)

Haven't you heard the song "Dancing Queen?"


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 26, 2005)

Surely you're not *that* sad, are you?


----------



## g/re/p (Jan 26, 2005)

As i light up this $5 cigar, i must ask: how should i know??


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 26, 2005)

We have another smoker!?  ::ha::


----------



## Cat (Jan 26, 2005)

I only smoke when I burn. Don't we all?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 26, 2005)

So, how many times did you simply pass smoking ppl, cat? Shouldn'T you help?


----------



## Randman (Jan 27, 2005)

Doesn't anyone drop and roll, drop and roll anymore?


----------



## Arden (Jan 27, 2005)

Are their jackets on fire?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 27, 2005)

What's with the anti-smoking propaganda?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 27, 2005)

Why is it always an anti-smoking thing and never understood as a human-health-care?


----------



## pds (Jan 27, 2005)

Where's Hulkaros?


----------



## chevy (Jan 27, 2005)

Where am I ?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 27, 2005)

En Suisse?


----------



## pds (Jan 27, 2005)

Who the hell do you think you are?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 27, 2005)

*Quark, Strangeness and Charm*
_Hawkwind_







Sums me up perfectly, don't you think?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 27, 2005)

What is their style of music?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 28, 2005)

Could they be described as psychedelic hard rock?


----------



## bookem (Jan 28, 2005)

Aren't they just another band?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 28, 2005)

Pretty much  did I say that I liked them?


----------



## bookem (Jan 28, 2005)

Did you?  Wasn't I paying attention again?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 28, 2005)

Do you ever?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 28, 2005)

Could you repeat the question??  (Sorry, I wasn't listening )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 28, 2005)

Is this going to become a habit? Am I wasting my time here?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 28, 2005)

will you accept my apology for my lack of attention?


----------



## Arden (Jan 29, 2005)

Will you get down on your knees and grovel?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 29, 2005)

Wasn't there once a backstreet boys song going like this: get down, get down and move it all around (or so)?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 29, 2005)

Who are the Backstreet Boys?


----------



## andychrist (Jan 29, 2005)

Ain't they the guys who deliver the trash around six o'clock every morning?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 2, 2005)

Why isn't anyone asking anything anymore? 
(nice sentence, huh? )


----------



## Randman (Feb 2, 2005)

Anyhow, what do you think?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 2, 2005)

How much do I hate it when my hard disk crashes and I have to re-install all my applications   and how much do I LOVE being anally retentive about backing up all my data?


----------



## Randman (Feb 2, 2005)

Isn't Zammy's avatar so much scarier than mine?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 2, 2005)

Hehe, why do you find my avatar scary?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 2, 2005)

Doesn't it bring to mind a sort of sloppy squelching sound?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 2, 2005)

It does?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 3, 2005)

Better this way?


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 3, 2005)

Is that a picture of your cat?  If so, what is its name?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 4, 2005)

His name is Jago and isn't he just cute?


----------



## andychrist (Feb 4, 2005)

Has Jago taken over Zammy?


----------



## Cat (Feb 4, 2005)

Aren't all Cats cute?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 4, 2005)

Hehe, wasn't that funny?


----------



## Randman (Feb 4, 2005)

Zammy, you do know that most women would be offended to be called out for wearing cheap fur coats, don't you?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 4, 2005)

But isn't the point actually that cats and women are - aside the fur - quite similar? And aren't women flattered when you tell them they are like cats?


----------



## Randman (Feb 4, 2005)

I only tell people I dislike that they're cat-like, doesn't everyone?


----------



## andychrist (Feb 4, 2005)

Wouldn't that depend on whether by "cat-like" one meant "feline" or "catty"?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 13, 2005)

Errr... no posts for over a week... what's happened to this thread?


----------



## pds (Feb 13, 2005)

Perhaps it was being knotted off?


----------



## g/re/p (Feb 13, 2005)

Where oh where has my little dog gone?


----------



## Mephisto (Feb 13, 2005)

Where oh where could he be?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 14, 2005)

What's that? A song?


----------



## g/re/p (Feb 14, 2005)

as a matter of fact, yes - it is a very old song!
(a nursery rhyme, actually)
http://nurseryrhymes.allinfoabout.com/littledog_gone.html


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for the answer, but didn't you miss the question?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 14, 2005)

That was a statement - aren't you supposed to ask a question?


----------



## diablojota (Feb 14, 2005)

This has been going on for far too long, hasn't it?


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes.  Should the ewoks have been included? i mean the film is a damn good powerful finishing tie-up to the trilogy, it's serious and stylish. enter damn cuddly bears vying to be menacing


----------



## diablojota (Feb 14, 2005)

Did you not think the Ewoks added a nice touch to the series?


----------



## g/re/p (Feb 16, 2005)

i would like to see some ewoks burned to a crisp 
with a flamethrower - wouldn't you?


----------



## JPigford (Feb 16, 2005)

g/re/p said:
			
		

> i would like to see some ewoks burned to a crisp
> with a flamethrower - wouldn't you?


Have you not heard that ewoks eat fire for breakfast?


----------



## g/re/p (Feb 16, 2005)

Ok, then freeze 'em solid and shatter them into little tiny pieces
with a ballpeen hammer - wouldn't you like to see that??


----------



## JPigford (Feb 16, 2005)

g/re/p said:
			
		

> Ok, then freeze 'em solid and shatter them into little tiny pieces
> with a ballpeen hammer - wouldn't you like to see that??


Would not YOU like to see that?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 17, 2005)

You know what I'd like to see?


----------



## diablojota (Feb 17, 2005)

Who would know what you'd like to see, except for you?


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 17, 2005)

God (christian parents, i'm agnostic)
i'd like to see an end to *Powerbook G5* rumours. it blantantly ain't gonna happen and apple should invest in an entirely new chip design esp. for notebooks, sort of along the lines of centrino - powerful, low-voltage and very wifi fast, and very cool/cold, inherent to the chip. a pB G5 would be only slightly smaller than an iMac, which to be fair, are still quite chunky...

what should i have for dinner? it's going to have to be chicken fillets, and i don't DO jar/packet sauces.  i have spuds, pasta, noodles and rice, and lots of ingredients for cooking with


----------



## JPigford (Feb 17, 2005)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> God (christian parents, i'm agnostic)
> i'd like to see an end to *Powerbook G5* rumours. it blantantly ain't gonna happen and apple should invest in an entirely new chip design esp. for notebooks, sort of along the lines of centrino - powerful, low-voltage and very wifi fast, and very cool/cold, inherent to the chip. a pB G5 would be only slightly smaller than an iMac, which to be fair, are still quite chunky...
> 
> what should i have for dinner? it's going to have to be chicken fillets, and i don't DO jar/packet sauces. i have spuds, pasta, noodles and rice, and lots of ingredients for cooking with


Your question was hardly even a question, was it not?


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 19, 2005)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> what should i have for dinner? it's going to have to be chicken fillets, and i don't DO jar/packet sauces.  i have spuds, pasta, noodles and rice, and lots of ingredients for cooking with



sounds like a question to me.  it's too late now anyway - i made stir-fry.

What can i have to dinner tonight?  ingredients still stand


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 19, 2005)

Is it "what can I have TO dinner tonight" or "what can I have FOR dinner tonight"?


----------



## pds (Feb 19, 2005)

In Germany(at least at Armin Meiwes' house), isn't that sometimes the same thing?


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 19, 2005)

"Ooooooohh....frriskeeh arre weh??"


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 20, 2005)

What's that? Is it something typical german?


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 20, 2005)

yes. 'for'. sorry.

it still stands though. *Has No-one Risen To The Gauntlet I Lay Down Before You?*


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 24, 2005)

i appear to have killed the thread. sorry.

What itunes remote do you use?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 24, 2005)

What's wrong with the ordinary one?


----------



## pds (Feb 24, 2005)

Isn't it miserable when that happens?"


----------



## EvenStranger (Feb 24, 2005)

Don't you love the sound deadlines make as they go whooshing by?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 24, 2005)

You mean you _miss_ deadlines?


----------



## EvenStranger (Feb 24, 2005)

Doesn't everyone? :-D


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 24, 2005)

Didn't you notice that*they call me CaptainQuark? And didn't U know that CQ is King of the Deadlines!?

Could it be that CQ is walkin' headlong into a whole heap o' trubble?


----------



## EvenStranger (Feb 24, 2005)

I thought that was dead MINDS, not deadlines... or was I mistaken???  ::ha::


----------



## g/re/p (Feb 26, 2005)

JPigford said:
			
		

> Would not YOU like to see that?



See that, hell! I would like to DO THAT!! HaHa - do you think i am cruel??


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 26, 2005)

Isn't that reply rather late in the game??


----------



## fuzz (Feb 27, 2005)

Are we going to be in overtime?


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 27, 2005)

Hmm....don't know..will that mean we will get some extra $$ ?


----------



## pds (Sep 5, 2005)

Was it the last question that killed this thread?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 5, 2005)

Wasn't the tail end of that question a statement rather than a question?


----------



## Cat (Sep 5, 2005)

Aren't all questions just modified statements?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 5, 2005)

Aren't all statements just modified questions?


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 5, 2005)

what?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 5, 2005)

What water?


----------



## Cat (Sep 6, 2005)

Water?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 6, 2005)

Isn't that the stuff they have such a lot of in New Orleans?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 6, 2005)

How many ppl are still missed there? Btw, did anyone miss me?
(Wasn't here for few weeks. Nice to be back!)


----------



## pds (Sep 6, 2005)

Could some people be gone and not missed?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 6, 2005)

Can they have finished searching the entire city for corpses yet?

(Can I also say "Hi Zammy-Sam"?)


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 10, 2005)

Maurine Maurine Maurine_ the_voodoo_queen, she'll put a spell on you...


----------



## g/re/p (Jan 18, 2013)

Is she the witch queen of new orleans?


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 19, 2013)

Did anyone else notice (in more than 7 years) that you forgot to ask a question in your previous post?


----------



## g/re/p (Feb 4, 2013)

Who's on first?

(What?)


----------

